# Discolored patches. Are they DIS or rotting?



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes I'm being paranoid again :blush: The last two should hatch by the 25th and 27th, but I'm a bit concerned because they're both discolored and look like they possibly tried to hatch. There's a faint line around the egg like a baby got through the lining of the egg but not the shell. My biggest concern is the two babies in the nest - I don't want to introduce any bacteria from rotting eggs, but I also don't wait to take the eggs away if they may still hatch.

I took pictures of one of the eggs, but they both look very similar.









The bottom of the egg has dark patches. Also poo.









The top of both of them are dark like this.









You can see the faint line right about the middle of the egg. It only goes about halfway around.

Should I just leave them? I candled them yesterday (when the line first appeared on the first one, it appeared on the second one today) and there were veins but I didn't see any movement. I never saw movement with the two that hatched either, though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks like they may be DIS...are the veins red or brown when you candle them? If brown, then its DIS.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm really unsure. In one they look pretty dark. I don't know if pictures can really show the color but I did take some.


















This is one egg. They seem pretty dark on this one. 


















This is the other. It seems more light/red, but the baby doesn't seem to be moving. It makes me sad becuase I'm pretty sure that's part of the baby right there  Would it be worth it to try assist hatching them? Or should I just leave them be until the last day?

I'd like to open up the eggs even if they are DIS (gosh that probably makes me sound awful. I'm just really curious) but I don't want to risk hurting any living babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can open the top where the air cell is to check on the babies and see if they're still alive. I would wait til its closer to the the hatch date and check then. I think the first may be DIS but am not positive.

And its OK to want to look, I open all my DIS eggs to see what stage of development the baby reached.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I should mention that the dates I posted were the 23rd day, not the 18th. The first two did hatch on the 18th day.

One of the eggs is looking kinda nasty (it's getting darker patches all over it and I'm pretty sure it's dead). i'm really concerned about introducing bacteria to the babies  Should I take it out now just to be safe? The other one hasn't made any progress either. If I take them out, will it make the parents lay again? I'm trying to avoid that because this is already their second clutch in a row and I really don't want them to have three in a row.









You can see the one on the left is getting really splotchy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Those eggs are bad! You need to take them out. It's not likely that the parents will start laying new eggs right away (although they might do it in about 3 weeks). Enough time has passed for them to realize that these eggs aren't viable, and in any case their attention is focused on the babies right now.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I took the eggs out and took a peak inside. I think there was too much moisture in the shells. I did some pictures if anyone wants to confirm? Poor little guys.

http://imgur.com/a/69Aib


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks like both were very close to hatching but didn't quite make it. It very well could've been a moisture thing.


----------

